# Drilling 10 gallon tanks



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

16 tanks!

DiscusD (D'Wyatt) made this look really easy! But I resisted the urge to say "Let me drill the next one!". Like many things that appear simple but require experience drilling the thin glass looked more like a matter of patience than anything else. But I knew better, so here it is - a picture account on how D'Wyatt did it.

First off we had a lot of tanks to drill and they will be attached to a central drain system. So the holes in the glass should be in the same place. D'Wyatt made a plastic template that he used on every tank. He had all the materials with him - so it all looked more like a TV show where everything goes smooth from beginning to end:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5595.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5596.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5598.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5599.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5600.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5601.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5602.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5603.JPG

A few of my tanks leaked so we removed the silicone and patched them with Plumber's Putty before drilling:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5605.JPG

Here's the mark where the hole will be:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5606.JPG

Ok, I lied about the Plumber's Putty. It's actually used to designate the future hole so you can see it from a mile away:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5608.JPG

I lied again and here's the truth, you trust me by now I know - the Plumber's Putty is stuck to the glass and forms a small "pool" in which cooling water will be poured:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5610.JPG

The white piece of wood is a hand rest:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5611.JPG

See, I didn't lie the last time - the Plumber's Putty keeps the water around the bit and cools it:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5612.JPG

Ready to drill - mark, nano pool of cooling water, and a rag under the hole to contain drips and small pieces of glass that fall during drilling:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5613.JPG

Drilling begins:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5614.JPG

The rotation of the drill bit is very slow. That keeps heating up at bay. It took several hours to drill 16 tanks. Also at first the drill is held under a small angle so the bit makes a mark on the glass where it can catch, stay in place, and doesn't try to dance around:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5628.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5615.JPG

As you... D'Wyatt that is, drills the water gets opalescent from the ground glass:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5616.JPG

The water is pretty white here so he is well into drilling the hole:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5618.JPG

Action shot from below. You can see the first (white) drop of water making it through the glass. The bit doesn't cut the hole at once but first it penetrates the glass in one place. At this point it's easy to push too much and botch the job. You can end up with a nice chipped side of the hole. D'Wyatt doesn't do chips. 16 times back to back, perfect hole every time. Plus he drilled 4 more holes on 2 20 gal. tanks that had a little bit thicker glass.:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5620.JPG

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5622.JPG

Hole. You can see the round piece of glass on the rag below:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5624.JPG

Everything fine and dandy, but the threads of the 3/4 bulkheads are actually just a tad bigger than the 3/4" hole in the glass. So the same diamond bit is used to widen the hole just enough so the threads make it through the hole:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5625.JPG

White bulkhead in the hole:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5626.JPG

This is how it all looked, complete with a mascot and all:

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/tankdrilling/DSCN5635.JPG

Needless to say if you consider anyone to drill your tank D'Wyatt is the man! They guy is a walking encyclopedia of experience and tips how to setup a fish room too. Very interesting to talk to him about anything fish.

--Nikolay


----------



## jabbottweb (Feb 24, 2009)

Very cool Niko. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

